# world of tanks



## albert111 (Jan 20, 2013)

free http://worldoftanks.com/ lets make the rollitup clan


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in. I've been meaning to download this thing anyway


----------



## albert111 (Jan 21, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> I'm in. I've been meaning to download this thing anyway


yeah lets roll mi name in game albert181177


----------

